# Can you make a sentence a story?



## HersheyKiss (Jul 16, 2015)

Try to write a sentence that is amazing, and uses proper grammar. I want to be interested and wishing you had written more. Follow any genre, although, I don't think one sentence will tell me what genre you are writing. I also expect a title to go along with the sentence. After all it is still a story. 

Example: _She_ fell off _the_ cliff.

OMG! What's gonna happen?! What happened to her?! Did she die?! Who's she and what does that have to do with _the _cliff, what does that even mean?! 
 Ahhh! What am I'm gonna do I think i'll die from the suspense, I wish there was more!!!! 

Simplicity may be your strongest ally at this point. Get writing!


----------



## TheDarkOne (Aug 12, 2015)

Tentacles latched themselves onto his torso, smothering him, and slowly pulled him into the manhole, swallowing him whole.


----------



## Teb (Sep 18, 2015)

The barrel slowly spun to a halt, clicking into place ominously, so he raised the cold barrel to his temple and slowly squeezed on the trigger until he could feel the tension.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 23, 2015)

*One for All and All for Absurdity.*

One for All and All for Absurdity.​ 
Enrique, the robotic space cowboy who was also my pool guy, longed for the operation to turn him into a real boy but without the pain and suffering of an illegal backyard mechanic's dirty tools.


----------



## TimH216 (Sep 26, 2015)

The Sacrifice

The warm water would be comforting if it weren't filling her lungs.


----------



## Teb (Sep 27, 2015)

The sun beat down onto the empty road, a haze of heat floating just above the melting tarmac, as the sound of the unsuspecting vehicles engine appraoched.


----------



## W.Goepner (Sep 28, 2015)

I have been dead before, at least once that I can recall.


----------



## M. Cull (Oct 11, 2015)

I've never been so glad to breathe without explosions.


----------



## Teb (Oct 11, 2015)

The phone rang twice before he answered it nervously, knowing this call would mean either freedom or prison.


----------



## Rabber (Oct 11, 2015)

*Miscalculations
*
The crew was minutes from docking, light-years away from Earth and light-years away from their intended destination, staring at each other silently with fear and anticipation over what had just happened and what awaited them on the other side.


----------



## Teb (Oct 16, 2015)

His arms flailed as he staggered, he felt the impact on his hand then the throaty rumble that turned into a roar as the missile powered vertically into the sky atop a blossoming pillar of smoke.


----------



## Clippins (Oct 21, 2015)

Buddies for _After_life

My best friend is dead and I regularly exploit that fact for money.


----------



## LadsandtheClassics (Oct 21, 2015)

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.


----------



## W.Goepner (Oct 22, 2015)

Amy looked into his eyes as she fell, knowing he would catch her before they hit the ground.


----------



## rcallaci (Oct 22, 2015)

As I stared into the darkness a foul smell wafted through the air, and made me vomit my breakfast.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 22, 2015)

In the darkness, he could hear the gun being reloaded.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 22, 2015)

When Jack stole Karl's Funyuns, the inevitable happened.


----------



## chrisatola (Oct 27, 2015)

The town was practically dead long before I was born--reeling through the years like a drunken fool without a spine--but it was I who killed her.


The Remnants


----------



## Mariana (Nov 7, 2015)

Day 28

27 days, it had been 27 days since their world came crashing down, and now, who knew how much time the surviving crew members still had until the rest of them were all picked off and eaten alive?


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 15, 2015)

Vacation Time

The four of us set out as good friends wonderfully keen on getting to Cabo in time for the festival, blithely unaware of the events in which we would all soon become entangled; our final parting was bitter, however, and it has been an entire year since any of us has seen or spoken to any of the others.


----------



## s2kdreamz (Dec 20, 2015)

The Diner

Taking a sip of coffee, Garret locked eyes with the raven haired girl in the dimly lit corner booth and smiled.


----------



## Teb (Dec 28, 2015)

Anger management had always seemed to be a waste of time to Len 'Raging nutcase' Jenkins, but as he dragged his latest victims corpse across the room he had to admit, he didn't feel as angry as usual.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 8, 2016)

Drafted

The dry Iraqi winds, kissing the fresh wounds of our patriotism, carry a sign of relief as we lie here watching the convoy engulfed in flames.


----------



## Rookish (Jan 9, 2016)

Rainseeker



As Berxun the demonic shaman slowly drained the life from our heroine, she thought of her journey from the Golden Oar, through the desert of desires and to this exact point in time: the moment of her fated death.


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 12, 2016)

*My Rose Heaven*
​ 
After the nightmares stopped, the good people of Ploys Maher bore audience to a grating, robotic voice, roving up and down the streets at night - _WIATASSHRRN_, it burbled; _A FRACTIOUS POWER_, and other seemingly nonsensical things, and they shuddered at what it all might mean.


----------



## ned (Feb 7, 2016)

*notice board*

Wedding ring for sale - never worn.


----------



## nicknack (Feb 13, 2016)

There was something about the way he looked at me that made me want to run him over with a truck.


----------



## ickmonster73 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Arisen from ashes to flame*

They came alive with a blinding glow, emerging from the rusted scraps of the old machinery with heavy scraping sounds as their scathing clawed talons pierced the metal and lit it aflame.


----------



## Teb (Sep 20, 2016)

Blood tinged water swirled and gurgled down the drain as he cleaned his blades with a thoughtful expression, for the next one he must use a bigger gag he decided.


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 21, 2016)

Ernie Frogmoor was reflecting on the fact that a fortune-teller’s prediction that he would meet his death by ice had lead him to chuck in his job at the ice rink and embark on a new life in America, as he eagerly boarded the transatlantic liner, _Titanic._


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 21, 2016)

"I'll be out in thirty years," he said.


----------



## Teb (Sep 22, 2016)

The slight breeze cooled the sweat forming on her brow and her knuckles whitened as the roller coaster clanked its way to the apex of the ramp.


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 2, 2016)

The mist rose from the depths of the rolling ocean as the ship sailed on.


----------



## GiveAManAFish (Jan 17, 2017)

"Of course _you_ would show up," I grumbled at the inferno growing out of my kitchen, "now that I've _just_ redone the cabinets!"


----------



## Shi (Jan 18, 2017)

She opened the umbrella, because she felt the cool splash of raindrops on her shoulder, but then she looked up, realized the sky was rippling and _oh_​: the moon is melting.

Edit: removed an 'and'


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 25, 2017)

Shelia hadn't meant to kill Jeff, but when she heard 'We find the defendant guilty', she knew her time was up.


----------



## Clubs_and_Hearts (Feb 13, 2017)

As he looked out at his wife and child drifting further and further away from him, and knowing there was nothing he could do to stop it, the man wondered if there was a reason to continue living.


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 13, 2017)

On Broken Promises

As he heard the door opening in-between the moans and screams, he knew he'd just destroyed his lifelong attempt at happiness. 

To be an arsonist of souls is the best occupation I can think of... Even if you do end up with burnt fingers.


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 13, 2017)

It was all up to him, the moment of truth, the fate of the world, the answer to the eternal question, were their habitable planets beyond earth?


----------



## Teb (Feb 24, 2017)

After 13 days in the Sahara it was quickly becoming clear to Steve that the treasure map he had paid all his life savings for was actually a piece of torn sandpaper with a child's drawing on it.


----------



## sas (Feb 27, 2017)

*
Gone*

He heaved himself off of me when I heaved.


----------



## mark_schaeffer (Feb 27, 2017)

Able was I ere I met Elba.


----------



## Non Serviam (Feb 27, 2017)

The British army absolutely refuses to buy a tank that doesn't contain tea-making facilities; this is so that if a real need arises (such as it being eleven o'clock), our troops can take a break from the battle to brew a cuppa.


----------



## Moonbeast32 (Mar 1, 2017)

The Monster.

Why do they fear me so, can't they see I must eat to survive?


----------



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Mar 21, 2017)

*HE GAVE HIS ALL FOR US ALL*

JESUS CHRIST, ON CALVARY'S TREE, RECEIVED THE NAILS IN HIS HANDS TO SET US FREE.


----------



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Mar 21, 2017)

*God's Plan*

He came to earth in human form, to die and live again.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 21, 2017)

The archaeologist discovered that the answer wasn't forty two after all.


----------



## ed45 (Mar 24, 2017)

The date, march 24, 2017, marks the start of the chain of events that led to the human extinction on planet earth.


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 24, 2017)

He sauntered into the room with a pistol, not expecting to leave.


----------



## MadMickyG (May 5, 2017)

Sandra laughed ironically at the war, realising it both started and ended, with an explosion.


----------



## LadyF (May 19, 2017)

I live with an absolutely naked man, whose name I do not know


----------



## J Anfinson (May 29, 2017)

"Get in the van, little boy," the man said, then thumbed back the hammer on his revolver before glancing at the driver.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 29, 2017)

Apparently, she left when I was twenty three, and it took me a year to notice.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 2, 2017)

Theirs was gritty story of sweat equity,
evaporation,
and
blinding
boundless
flats
of salt.


----------



## PunkyBarista (Jun 2, 2017)

After an hour in the decompression chamber, Alan heard the hatch open, and as he leapt out of his bed, his internal organs exploded in front of him.


----------



## w.riter (Jun 4, 2017)

It rained, he stopped his car, and got out; the dumpness on top of his car touched the palms of his hands, and he suddenly realized that his world was turned up side down.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 9, 2017)

To Jules Augustin Claude's horror,
effigies were like potato chips;
one was never enough.


----------



## ireneintheworld (Jun 10, 2017)

When I reached the edge of the desert my ex-husband was sitting in a deck chair, smoothing oil on his ex-pecs, eyes closed, legs apart smiling up at the boiling sky.​


----------



## w.riter (Jun 13, 2017)

All of a sudden, the buffalo herd in the cowboy's mind called on him to call on the spirits; they came, removed the veil from his eyes, and he discovered the Indian within.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jun 16, 2017)

Death is as pervasive as sin, as inescapable as adversity, as relentless as a man hell-bent on vengeance, and, though rather charming in an odd way, completely tactless.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 16, 2017)

Alice rode a Walrus out from the seaweeded sea simply to see the smile of the Cheshire-Cat which, to her surprise, had fallen from the tree so she called on the Mad Hatter, the Red Queen and the Caterpillar to get a ladder and before she knew it the smile was right back up so, good, she thought and went on her way for this was all she wanted to see of Wonderland.


----------



## Sebald (Jun 16, 2017)

Ha ha brilliant. That's better than the original.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks, Sebald. Like I told Midnight, something is very, very wrong with me. This took me about 10 minutes. Talk about a runaway mind!


----------



## Sebald (Jun 16, 2017)

Ha ha you frightened yourself, there. It's really clever.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 16, 2017)

It did! Have never tried this before. I can spend two days writing a poem. :-k


----------



## Sebald (Jun 16, 2017)

You've been possessed by the Victorian undead.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 16, 2017)

Well, that makes sense. I've always been interested in Victoriana.


----------



## Sebald (Jun 16, 2017)

Ha ha don't encourage him. It could all go a bit 'Woman in Black'.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 17, 2017)

Very clever. Runaway minds go into unusual places. :wink:


----------



## TuesdayEve (Sep 18, 2017)

Damn!

Bending low, I slowly, gently reached my arm under the flap while moving upward to grab 
that damn stuck can of Diet Coke.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Sep 19, 2017)

"Life is short when you only live for a season, destined to end up on the ground, dry and brown."


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 19, 2017)

*Everyday.*

Everyday I rise and look to the windows for the weather, I enjoy the warmth that soaks deep into my skin and lights my eye lids in red, I hear the sweet, harmonious melody sung by the birds in the surrounding trees as I await the breaking of the day to hit me as I dress with a smile still clinging to my lips as I finally awake to the world.


----------



## Avid Daydreamer (Sep 22, 2017)

*Death by Bird*

I wriggle free of my cocoon and spread my fresh new wings, brilliant in their myriad of colours, only to feel my abdomen crunch and flatten as I become an evening snack.


----------



## Darren White (Sep 23, 2017)

*Poet*

the poet that I am is notorious for not using capitals and proper punctuation therefore everything I write is one long sentence period!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Sep 23, 2017)

Mother's Helpers

They lay around so lazily, happily, tranquilly until the doorbell rings instantly awakening these two big lumps of yellow fur determined to be first, always with the intention of helpling, to greet and get the mail for mom.


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 24, 2017)

I've sat and watched the stars all night, feeling night's chill breath on my necks, as She breathes on me from above, while millions of stars shine down on us the gazers, the dreamers, the insomniacs where we sit beneath, I can't help but think I'm looking upon a beauty undefined.


----------



## huni (Sep 27, 2017)

Entering the sunlit room, he saw her, sitting in the place she always waited, just before he noticed that odd metallic smell and for one of them darkness came.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Sep 27, 2017)

They walked across the lot together side by side as if the morning would be sunny forever and the gathering gray clouds in the west would pass distantly, sparing the two friends walking to their cars from the forcasted rains promised.


----------



## sas (Sep 27, 2017)

True story:

Her favorite ribbon blew off, onto the road, in front of the school bus.

The End


----------



## C.Gholy (Oct 3, 2017)

She started as a princess: now she was a slave.


----------



## AustinFrom1995 (Oct 14, 2017)

Void

She ran as fast as she could, one foot dashing in front of the other, until she reached the edge and had no choice but to jump into the black abyss. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacDub (Oct 28, 2017)

Best Friend

As far as memory serves, she always walked with a smile at my side to the mountain peaks, along the rivers and creeks in endless valleys, and deep into vast deserts without a complaint, then the seizures arrived and she went away.


----------



## J Anfinson (Dec 24, 2017)

There's reindeer shit in my stocking again.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 2, 2018)

Time passed, and there could have been rumours of a far star, flickering into being or going nova, had there been any coalescing particles or a coven of living creatures to  transmit such apocrypha among themselves, but there were none of these  things, and so time passed, and whatever suns there were, lived and died  in silence.


----------



## NathanielleC (Feb 4, 2018)

"No, _Officer, _you are lazy slob and a bigot who was about to set a _very _bad example for the officer you are supposed to be training."


----------



## Matchu (Feb 11, 2018)

I leaned back on the cold porcelain, exhausted after the exertion of childbirth on a lavatory when the flood waters arose and took my baby away down the u-bend.


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 18, 2018)

"_Opium_ is the opiate of the people," said one of the many marx brothers.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 20, 2018)

"One hop, skip and a jump," I shouted on a giggle; as I charged down the path and straight into the white picket gate with a bump knocking myself unconscious.


----------



## Deleted member 61744 (Mar 16, 2018)

*Discovery

*You travelled the world to find yourself and lost everyone on your way.


----------



## Mrcheese (Apr 6, 2018)

*The veggie garden*

The gardens full of vegetables, growing juicy for the Sunday dinner, why don't you go pick the parsnips? And get some sprouts while your at it, Sunday dinner will be the nicest one yet!


----------



## Kion (Apr 9, 2018)

Sudden silence seized hold of the air, as the comforting roar of the engines ceased.


----------



## tgmittens (Apr 13, 2018)

She was dressed in red that once was white; her pulse stopped just before mine.


----------



## Mrcheese (Apr 14, 2018)

The soldering iron got up to temperature, allowing the small wires to be soldered


----------



## Sync (Apr 17, 2018)

When I take her, she's fresh, like an unwrapped candy.


----------



## Mrcheese (Apr 19, 2018)

The cucumber landed between the two oranges when they fell onto the floor


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 21, 2018)

After a long week of work and play, grateful the car 
still hums and hips still forage on, blessed is the 
weekend’s invisible cookoo clocks and mindless 
meandering...until the phone rang.


----------



## Kebe (Apr 29, 2018)

The End of the Line

The vibrant bang made the birds take off into the sunset while the concerned look in my friend’s big eyes turned stale.


----------



## MadMickyG (May 3, 2018)

My life ended the same as it began all those years ago, with a breath.


----------



## scerys (May 14, 2018)

In That Moment 

It only took Alicia a moment to realize what was happening, and in that moment it was as if every nerve in her body had simply stopped.


----------



## Ruru (May 28, 2018)

There she stood as though she was being pulled between two.


----------



## AphoticN (Jun 11, 2018)

Reminder

The thunderous detonation roared and subsided instantaneously ten years prior, but his tinnitus continued to ring with angry permanence.


----------



## J T Chris (Jun 25, 2018)

That's the last time I put on pants.


----------



## Underd0g (Jun 26, 2018)

The Castle

He gazed at the castle where his true love was imprisoned, determined it to be impenetrable, and went home.​


----------



## OtterlySilly (Sep 1, 2018)

Heist of the Century


"Hands up," yelled the boy to the flustered bank teller, spraying him with his fully loaded water gun.​


----------



## Abbey_S (Sep 17, 2018)

The unknown
Her blood ran cold as she stared out into the forest, unaware of how she got there and sensing that she was not alone.


----------



## Teb (Oct 12, 2018)

As he held the two pieces of the unbreakable ruler in his hands he once again questioned the wisdom of giving anything to his children that he didn't want back in one piece.


----------



## Omnitech (Mar 13, 2019)

The Hurdles in Life 

Every time I think I'm getting ahead, every time I think this curse has been lifted... these damned pickles!


----------



## gene (Mar 14, 2019)

I have seen a lot of change in you in a very short period of time from a frightened girl to the woman standing in front of me now and to not care means being alone, I promise you that is not what you want.


----------



## toddm (Apr 3, 2019)

*Fair Lamia*

She was deadly in her beauty, bringing sorrow and dismay; and I loved her truly.


----------



## Johnnyb1815 (Apr 8, 2019)

The End

He was still alive when the flames reached him.


----------



## ellisael (Apr 10, 2019)

Mistakenly, she was widowed instead of Mrs Gwendlee.


----------



## -xXx- (May 14, 2019)

critical differences
between
chess and shogi
emerged squarely
between
coffee cup
and
water,
sparkling,
with
one slice of lemon.


----------



## Underd0g (May 14, 2019)

The Invitation
The Murican attempted to engage someone into a game of shogi... and failed.​


----------



## BigBagOfBasmatiRice (Mar 19, 2020)

Maura whispered to the man next to her...and promptly walked off to her destiny.


----------



## AustinFrom1995 (Apr 10, 2020)

Most people try to beat their personal demons... me, I allied with them. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amnesiac (Apr 10, 2020)

The idea for a social media site called, _Facepunch_, suddenly occurs to me.


----------



## Amnesiac (May 5, 2020)

We descended into the earth, eyes straining for the final glimpses of sunlight we would ever see for next twenty-three years.


----------



## Neetu (May 5, 2020)

She slammed the door shut, as he walked out in the rain, not giving a damn for the first time, about him getting wet.


----------



## Razzy (May 6, 2020)

She slapped me and I realized where my father got his bruises.


----------



## CyberWar (May 7, 2020)

At first I thought the thread about making a story in one sentence was a joke, until I realized that it was possible to write grammatically-correct sentences the size of a whole page in my native language, and hence decided to accept the challenge and write this story-in-a-sentence in English - and the feeling of success was great.


----------



## Wannabewriter (Jul 1, 2020)

She came from nothing but built a real career for herself and tried to distance herself from her past, until she realised life wasn't all about money and went back to those who knew her best.


----------



## lisamarie (Aug 30, 2020)

A queens plede to her blood!


----------



## rarie (Sep 30, 2020)

There is nothing worse than the terrible truth you do not recognise.


----------



## EternalGreen (Oct 8, 2020)

*Cat plunges into occupied bathtub.

*A five-word horror story.


----------



## David K. Thomasson (Oct 18, 2020)

Teb said:


> The barrel slowly spun to a halt, clicking into place ominously, so he raised the cold barrel to his temple and slowly squeezed on the trigger until he could feel the tension.


The barrel cylinder slowly spun to a halt, clicking  into place ominously, so he raised the cold barrel to his temple and  slowly squeezed on the trigger until he could feel the tension.


----------



## Selorian (Mar 20, 2021)

Empty and all but forgotten, the house stood defiant against the years, determined not to lose the memories held within.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 24, 2021)

Once upon a time, there was a moment, but now it's gone.


----------



## MooreMom523 (May 29, 2021)

One would likely say you could hear a pin drop, but even that would be too loud for a moment such as this.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 29, 2021)

After funneling all her energy to reaching the summit, she glanced across the valley, still thinking of him beside her, and with a sigh, she knew, it was over.


----------



## MooreMom523 (May 29, 2021)

If she had known a simple trip to the store would start a revolution, she would have gone anyway.


----------



## piperofyork (Aug 27, 2021)

_Cseasariesa_​

With a wretched sob the creature clawed forward and wrenched itself into the ancient well’s tiny maw, fighting viciously for entry, disappearing by rasping, interminable finger-widths, until at last it was swallowed whole, leaving only red mud lipping the well and a muted deadening groan filling the roots of the trees and the underbellies of the stones, endlessly low and fading, until at last, at the deepest point of night, it melded seamlessly with the watching maiden’s darkness.


----------



## ShanMillion (Sep 24, 2021)

The room was dimly lit. She closed the door behind her, as Mark began to undress her with his eyes. She turned foxily and began to strip, first her lace coverup, then her lace teddy bear bodysuit.


----------



## SilentCypher (Nov 4, 2021)

And there, deep within the crypts, eyes that were once shut now opened, and they saw each other for the first time in sixteen-hundred years.


----------



## iamhuman (Nov 9, 2021)

*The End*

It was suddenly silent.


----------



## RGS (Dec 2, 2021)

The kite wafted gently across the sky, in the way that an anvil wouldn't.


----------



## Llyralen (Dec 3, 2021)

After three hours enduring the preening, crimping and curling, a giddy expectant Barb turned Shannon towards the mirror.


----------



## Deleted member 66515 (Dec 8, 2021)

She realized in a panic, she had lost everything she had once loved.


----------



## Llyralen (Dec 8, 2021)

_It’s over, _Casey thought as she turned and left the dias, gold metal jingling, _people will expect me to retire now at twenty-three. _

Statements like that always sound more like a beginning.


----------



## RedsFables (Dec 10, 2021)

She adventured, dreamed, and accomplished the thousands of wishes she held in her heart.


----------



## Ken11 (Dec 11, 2021)

If this is all, I don't want any of it.


----------



## KatPC (Dec 21, 2021)

Sometimes we love the beautiful lies only to ignore the painful truths.


----------



## RedsFables (Dec 22, 2021)

She had truly gone on an amazing adventure this life so when she closed her eyes for the last time, it was with a slight laugh and gentle smile.


----------



## PaltryPoet (Dec 31, 2021)

With nothing but free time, all I could do was live that day over and over again, within the cold comfort of my prison cell.


----------



## Llyralen (Jan 3, 2022)

This is from Lewis Black, the comedian:

"If it weren't for that horse, I never would have spent that year in college."


----------



## Ken11 (Jan 3, 2022)

Mendragons saw no sun as he began his journey, late in the night, early in the day. The first, dark miles felt tempting, as any beginning does. But, he was a creature of daylight, so nighttime was only a necessity. Now, several liberating hours later the light led, and he could see the whole world.


----------



## apple (Jan 25, 2022)

The Missing Finger

Every night Lena cradles the pink blanket that holds tiny bones, and like a puzzle, she arranges them to form baby Marie again.


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 29, 2022)

The total darkness and instant cold was their fleeting warning that life on Earth would end sooner than their worst fears.


----------



## D. L. Keur (Jan 29, 2022)

Called out to an address in The Heights, Officer Parker thought it odd that the door was ajar to the nice two-story, the television on, two matching shoes on the stoop, one tipped on its side, one not, and nobody home except the dog ...until, behind him, the darkness burped, and he found himself wrapped by a very large, long, prickly tongue; it dragged him in.


----------



## S J Ward (Jan 31, 2022)

Four hours of labour, pushing and panting, then I emerged and the doctor said 'I'm sorry Mrs Smith!'


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 15, 2022)

Her ass was so.... very very very.


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 17, 2022)

She saw him, they kissed and they then died from completion.


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 17, 2022)

The bodies are now stacked up neatly in the corner, I'll never go hungry again..


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 17, 2022)

Jack and Jill went up the hill to fetch a pail of water, however Jill came down, Jack nowhere to be found, so we called the cops.


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 17, 2022)

I grabbed her incredible luscious ass and she began to moan into orgasm but then her father walked in so he killed me,.


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 17, 2022)

It was, despite evidence, a dark and stormy night but she did not care as she opened the door to let Satan in and so it went.


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 17, 2022)

The happy field of nodding sunflowers notices the weeds who smile in the sun and at last they both understood each other.


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 17, 2022)

Beautiful Children are our parents, the door of the future opens, monsters then happen and there we go.


----------



## michael hersch (Apr 17, 2022)

I walked down the ally until I saw the bag of money, I picked it up then was shot from behind and died.


----------

